#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-10
<erUSUL> Is it possible to "whitelist" ubottu so it does not get banned by floodbots ??
<Pici> Yes, but we're not sure if thats a good idea.  If shes spamming for whatever reason, it might be best to curtail it.
<erUSUL> Pici: ok; i see thanks ;)
<zed> hi there !
<zed> I'm taking care of the LocoBots which log channels for locoteams, and we moved the bots from one machine to another today
<zed> I was wondering if we could raise the max number of channel each bot can be on (it is 20 currently) ?
<Rafik> hi zed
<Rafik> PriceChild, nalioth or tomaw can answer you, as the are freenode staff
<[NikO]> +y
<zed> Rafik: ok, thanks
<zed> and if possible, request also a "cloak host" because the reverse hostname of the new machine is not as beautiful as the old one
<zed> (and doesn't have ubuntu in it, as the old one)
<LjL> zed: yes, possible
<zed> ok, great what do i have to do ? :)
<nalioth> identify yourself to services, for a start  :)
<LjL> zed: nothing
<LjL> well, that would help ues
<LjL> yes
<zed> ah yes :)
<[NikO]> :)
<zed> i'm not an "official" ubuntu member, i don't think i deserve all these stuffs
<zed> (if that was the question behind the ns identify)
<zed> :)
<LjL> zed: it was just a matter of confirming your identity (which can be important)
<LjL> as for the locobots, they're very well-estabilished bots that are useful to the ubuntu irc channels at large so the cloak request is definitely warranted
<zed> LjL: ok
<LjL> zed: are they all grouped to the LocoBot account?
<zed> LjL: affirmative !
<juliux>  /window 26
<trucMuche> tomaw,
<trucMuche> * Vous êtes invité sur #sikelo par simon49 (lindbohm.freenode.net)
<trucMuche> :|
<trucMuche> this chanel not closed ?
<trucMuche> houps .. ban chanel ..sorry
<Zic> it's the third time he's spaming, and second in #ubuntu-fr
<[NikO]> thanks a lot t
<[NikO]> same problems, again with simon49
<[NikO]> http://mediabox.pastebin.com/m65cf6239
<[NikO]> coming with his bot, spam #ubuntu-fr for join his channel
<[NikO]> freenode staff available ?
<Pici> Can you not ban him?
<[NikO]> he use dynamic ip
<Pici> What about his nick? or realname?
<[NikO]> three days now ...
<Pici> whois simon49
<[NikO]> registerer simon49
<Pici> oops
<[NikO]> he invite lots of people to join his channel
<[NikO]> banned from #backtrack-fr #ubuntu-fr ....
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-11
<[NikO]> tomaw, yesterday around this hour : http://mediabox.pastebin.com/m65cf6239
<[NikO]> simon49 come with his bot on u-fr, and flood/spam for #simon49 and insult some users
<Pici> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<PriceChild> TheK: You were only kicked, not banned?
<TheK> not me
<PriceChild> TheK: pardon?
<TheK> another user
<TheK> it's more a systematic problem
<PriceChild> TheK: Was it repeated/were they warned?
<TheK> it looks, like at least some of the people in the current german IRC-Team are the same people, as in the famous #debian.de
<TheK> a chat, known as "the worst place in IRC" (because you get kicked for about everything)
<TheK> well, k1l (who kickes) says, he had warned him before; so I guess yes (he didn't this time)
<TheK> the difference to #debian.de has become a lot smaller with this action :(
<LjjjL> nothing bad with a kick, prevents the away user from coming back later in the same noisy manner, and is a fair warning.
<TheK> it was not an away-Message
<TheK> only a nickchange
<[NikO]> in u-fr bot notice user who change nick to nick|away or similar
<[NikO]> TheK, the two action action /me and nick change are bad pratices
<TheK> well, I think, they should _never_ be a case to kick somebody
<[NikO]> TheK, after repeating 2/3 times the same thing to the same user
<[NikO]> it could
<TheK> that should *only* happen for flooding, "rtfm" (which also gets more common on -de-Channels :() and illegal stuff
<LjjjL> well, i disagree
<LjjjL> and i'm an op in the english-speaking channels
<[NikO]> TheK, lof ot users doing that, do nick|lunch, nick|wash etc ..
<LjjjL> the ops in the german-speaking channels are obviously on the same length
<TheK> [NikO], and you think, this is compatible with COC?
<LjjjL> and niko is an op in the french channels
<[NikO]> TheK, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/conduiteirc COC + irc rules for -fr-*
<TheK> LjjjL, I'm op on german wikipedia channel - 30 idlers, 30 trolls, 30 blocked vandals... so :)
<[NikO]> TheK, in 200~ users channel, if every body do away /me and nick, that will be horrible
<LjjjL> well not all channels have the same rules
<TheK> a lot users from the early days have already left #ubuntu-de because of the bad climate there :(
<LjjjL> and i believe that invoking the coc over the fact that people get kicked for other than flooding, rtfm and illegal stuff is bogus, so
<TheK> LjjjL, they don't get kicked for rtfm
<TheK> as some of the ops would need to kick themself then :(
<[NikO]> TheK, /away is the way, it s a common rules on any channel
<TheK> [NikO], I'll quote you, if I find Mark doing a useless nickchange ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-12
<LaserJock> ok, so what's the best way to let IRC ops have access to a channel?
<LaserJock> does ChanServ FLAGS #ChannelName *!*@freenode/staff/* +votiA work OK?
<[NikO]> LaserJock, they don't need i think
<LaserJock> oh?
<[NikO]> as they are on the staff, they have full access to what they want ( i think )
<erUSUL> LaserJock: The IRC Council also strongly encourages channels to list Freenode staff (*!*@freenode/staff/*) as operators, who can act in emergencies, ....
<erUSUL> LaserJock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Coordination
<LaserJock> ok
<Ursinha> -meta as in meta-question?
<jpds> [NikO]: The need to be on the access lists, so that they know that the owner has given them approval to deal with channel problems.
<jpds> They}
<PriceChild> Ursinha: one of LjL's toys I think.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MetaChannel
<PriceChild> [NikO]: jpds i'm sure there is a wiki page on this... :/
<erUSUL> PriceChild: 19:41 < erUSUL> LaserJock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Coordination
<jpds> PriceChild: Yeah, can't remember it off from my head tho.
<PriceChild> I think I'm imagining it.
<PriceChild> No I mean off the freenode side.
<PriceChild> But yeah, we won't meddle with channels normally even if we're on the flags list as freenode/staff unless there's something pretty major like a flooding problem etc.
<[NikO]> in fact it s not a technical matter, but only a "respect" things no ?
<PriceChild> There's lots of reasons.
<PriceChild> Imagine if we tried to manage every single channel?
<[NikO]> i don't really know ircops capability  ...
<[NikO]> PriceChild, sorry, it s because you send me one :)
<PriceChild> [NikO]: Nope, I queried you.
<[NikO]> ah, perhaps it s my irssi proxy / xchat configuration
<PriceChild> Probably.
<PriceChild> I fiddled with that once... and got scared when random people started talking in private channels.
<[NikO]> :)
<PriceChild> no idea why, but when messages got put into the wrong channels in xchat, was correct in irssi.
<[NikO]> i think xchat miss something about current focused channel, i must try each channel, when i ask, chanserv or nickserv, to see where these services answer to my query
<PriceChild> [NikO]: try making their own query window.
<kiran1> Please help im getting this error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock,and not able to install 8.10
<[NikO]> kiran1, hi
<[NikO]> kiran1, support channel is #ubuntu-fr
<[NikO]> erf
<[NikO]> #ubuntu
<trucMuche> [NikO], hahaha
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-13
<persia> Could someone point me at the documentation to register a new Ubuntu channel?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-14
<Jnelson> how many ops are there
<silverglade00> how do i go about getting an irc cloak?
<erUSUL> silverglade00: ubuntu member one?
<silverglade00> yes
<silverglade00> i have everything set up according to the website, i just need to "ask in #ubuntu-irc"
<Myrtti> link to your launchpad profile, please
<erUSUL> are you an ubuntu member and has register your nick correctly (e mail and all) ?
<silverglade00> launchpad.net/~silverglade00
<Pici> silverglade00: Unfortunately, you aren't an Ubuntu Member.
<Pici> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<silverglade00> ahh ok, i thought it was connected to a lunchpad account, but it seems i have more to do. thanks
<Pici> Sure thing
<OxDeadC0de> how can I become an ubuntu member to get the member cloak on freenode?
<PriceChild> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<OxDeadC0de> I'm at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks but I can't figure out how to register to the group :/, maybe it's my hangover or I'm blind
<OxDeadC0de> oo ty!
<PriceChild> OxDeadC0de: First step is realising membership isn't a reason for going for membership.
<OxDeadC0de> i just want the cloak so when I log in every day it says ubuntu member instead of ip/hostname
<PriceChild> freenode offers unaffiliated/ cloaks which you can request in #freenode
<PriceChild> Ubuntu Membership is a status. Read the link I gave earlier.
<OxDeadC0de> i want ubuntu member since I give a lot of support out on irc and write software for use on ubuntu and participate in solving forums problems
<OxDeadC0de> membership*
<PriceChild> Then apply for membership. Please see the link I gave earlier.
<OxDeadC0de> ty
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-16
<Xang> Can someone clean up ubuntu-es please? There is a flooder.
<Pici> LjL, elkbuntu: Around? ^^
<elkbuntu> i cant do anything to help, sorry
<elkbuntu> at least, i dont think
<Pici> elkbuntu: ack, I assumed that the irccouncil had access there, doesnt look like it.
<Pici> effie_jayx just took care of it
<Xang> It is being taken care of now. Thanks.
<Xang> :)
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> he struck as i entered
<[NikO]> uBOTu-fr have autoban feature with flood and repeat detection
<elkbuntu> the main channels do too
<elkbuntu> with the floodbots
<effie_jayx> hello all
<effie_jayx> LjL,  ping
<effie_jayx> anyone around?
<nalioth> hola
<tritium> hello
<effie_jayx> sorry to cry wolf, just to ask on what to do
<effie_jayx> #ubuntu-es seems a mess and it is basically bad IRC admin
<effie_jayx> I am one of the ops, but policies are comanded in a team and the teams seems very disfunctional
<effie_jayx> all the people have very different ideas of what we want from the channel
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, is that the cause of the flooding today?
<effie_jayx> not the cause
<effie_jayx> the lack of active ops
<effie_jayx> flooding happens everyday
<elkbuntu> :(
<effie_jayx> the fact that there are no good ops to herd the crowds there... leads to flodding
<effie_jayx> somehting must be done
<effie_jayx> I mean, #ubuntu-es must be a central point for all spanish speaing locos
<effie_jayx> it is were we give support
<effie_jayx> it is the equivalent of #ubuntu but in spanish
<elkbuntu> agreed on both counts.
<effie_jayx> it is redundant to give support in each and every spanish loco irc channel
<elkbuntu> has there been a meeting of the ops of the channel?
<effie_jayx> last one last year
<effie_jayx> thing is .. PELICANO
<effie_jayx> the guy is so overprotective over his role
<effie_jayx> and I am honest here. I admit I haven't been that active myself
<effie_jayx> but there are issues that scale to the point of ops contradicting eachother
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu, a meeting you suggest... I say yes. but it has to be a meeting iwth members of the ubuntu-irc team as well
<effie_jayx> pelicano is not easily convinced that we need new ops.
<effie_jayx> and LjL knows of what I speak
<elkbuntu> then ljl and jpds are probably your best bet as representatives.
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu, great, I shall arrange for this to happen then
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu, btw the name changed... it is santiago javier
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, heh
<[NikO]> effie_jayx: perhaps, if needed ubotu-fr can join and activate flood/repeat protection, that will help for the lack of active ops
<effie_jayx> [NikO], that would be usefull
<[NikO]> ok
<[NikO]> bot will need a OiA flag
<effie_jayx> [NikO], OiA?, sorry I am not IRC bot literate
<[NikO]>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-es add uBOTu-fr +OiA
<[NikO]> i thinks
<effie_jayx> ufff
<effie_jayx> [NikO], I might have to wait for the founder of the channel for him to give it access
<[NikO]> ok, bot is in, when it s done, just kick him
<effie_jayx> [NikO], when it's done?
<[NikO]> when access change
<effie_jayx> ok
<MTecknology> Anybody around?
<PriceChild> What's up?
<jussi01> heya MTecknology
<MTecknology> jussi01: hi
<MTecknology> I'm taking over the Ubuntu SD LoCo Team and wanna make sure I'm doing the channel right. I've been using it a while and the guy before me used it but now that I've taken over the team, it's starting to have activity.
<MTecknology> I was hoping somebody could make sure I'm handling things appropriately so I don't tick anyone off
<jussi01> SD?
<jussi01> PriceChild: is your man :D
<MTecknology> south dakota
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> so -us-sd ?
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> I imagine I'm handling things pretty well, but I figure if I wanna someday be important, I should start by doing things correctly.
<MTecknology> PriceChild: ??
<MTecknology> wow, i know a lotta people in here...
<MTecknology> in here that I know... **
<PriceChild> Looks fine to me.
<MTecknology> PriceChild: What did you even look at?
<PriceChild> Just that you're not doing anything silly and unnecessary like always opped, tis nice to have freenode/staff on flags etc.
<MTecknology> PriceChild: I wanted to give myself +R on the channel too but I wasn't able to. I thought +f gave me that ability
<PriceChild> +f lets you grant flags you have yourself.
<MTecknology> oh
<jussi01> MTecknology: this is a good resource: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<MTecknology> so I pretty much need to either get +F or get all flags?
<MTecknology> I was also curious if atoponce should be there or not
<PriceChild> I'm trying to remember whether there's a reason you should have +R or not.
<MTecknology> I'm guessing that's just another standard irc user
<PriceChild> MTecknology: there's no harm in leaving him there is there?
<PriceChild> I assume he gave you the access you currently have.
<MTecknology> probably not
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> djennewe
<MTecknology> I've never met atoponce
<MTecknology> PriceChild: should I maybe add *!*@ubuntu/member/* +votiA
<[NikO]> ..
<MTecknology> maybe not those flags, but +V maybe?
<[NikO]> no
<MTecknology> ok
<[NikO]> http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<MTecknology> [NikO]: I was looking at the link jussi01 gave me :P
 * jussi01 slaps MTecknology
<jussi01> :P
<MTecknology> ?
<MTecknology> jussi01: did I get you in trouble? :P
<jussi01> MTecknology: no... lol it was a playful slap
<MTecknology> so was my joke ;)
<jussi01> MTecknology: you forgot the :P
<MTecknology> oh - I got up Friday morning - 4hr sleep since then
<jussi01> lol
<MTecknology> PriceChild: so - conduct this channel similar to every other ubuntu channel and all will be good?
<MTecknology> oh - only one person can have +F, right?
<PriceChild> yep, there's a channel guidelines page on the wiki, can't link it to you to it though sorry
<MTecknology> PriceChild: so since I'm taking over the thing completely, +F is probably a good idea?
<PriceChild> is it required?
<PriceChild> is there a reason its a good idea?
<MTecknology> I mean if I want to manage who is on the access list?
<PriceChild> You don't need +F for that.
<MTecknology> then I need to have every flag?
<MTecknology> so I can grant/remove them from others?
<MTecknology> err - I have them already, don't I?
<PriceChild> I Don't think that's true. /msg chanserv help flags
<MTecknology> don't think which part is true?
<PriceChild> you need +F
<MTecknology> and if he gives me +F, then he loses it?
<PriceChild> Four people may hold +F.
<MTecknology> oh - ok
<MTecknology> How many people hold it for -offtopic?
<MTecknology> now I'm just curious
<jussi01> MTecknology: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-offtopic list
<MTecknology> oh - i had it in my head that an access list was privlidged
<PriceChild> access list is *normally* viewable by all, wheras +A is required for flags.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> well - someday maybe I'll get the privledge of being on that list
<MTecknology> for now I get to practice with a live channel :P
 * jussi01 blacklists MTecknology's nick...
<jussi01> :P
<MTecknology> hey - at least I never asked for it
<MTecknology> I am starting to consider applying though
<jussi01> dont...
<MTecknology> no?
<jussi01> applying for ops gets you nowhere... :D
<MTecknology> eh - am I still here?
<jussi01> yes
<MTecknology> no, not ops
<MTecknology> member
<jussi01> oh...
<jussi01> go on then!!
<jussi01> :D
<MTecknology> :P
<jussi01> (oops)
<MTecknology> I honestly doubt I'll ever be an op anywhere other than -us-sd
<jrib> why?
<jrib> we should know I guess :)
<jussi01> MTecknology: what makes you think that?
<MTecknology> idk - I just don't think I've ever given much to prove I'd be a useful op
<MTecknology> unless the LoCo proves something or trying to help in #u, but in my head that only helps me have a chance at member, not ops
<jussi01> MTecknology: relax... :D
<MTecknology> huh?
<MTecknology> I wasn't freaking out
<MTecknology> or was i?
<jussi01> MTecknology: thing is, IMHO, the people selected to be ops are usually the ones who can be relied upon to have a level head, consistently. ;)
<MTecknology> dang, I'm too tired to be able to answer that :P
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> MTecknology: you heard of this wonderful thing called, errr... sleep????
<MTecknology> I think the only time my head isn't level is when I'm really really bored, tired, and irritated. All at the same time.
<MTecknology> but those times I usually close irc, pound through what's ticking me off, and not fall asleep thinking about it
<MTecknology> like friday night
<MTecknology> On the bright side though, dang I like how our wiki and website look.
<jussi01>  MTecknology, go to bed... now... you are beginning to ramble :D
<MTecknology> sorry
<MTecknology> You should hear me when I'm trying to talk now
<MTecknology> I can't go to sleep just yet though, I'm occupied in something else
<MTecknology> jussi01: I'm thinking about bugging stdin and seeing if he wants to write more code to create a second database for factoids though. One that's filled with constants and one that has changes. So that changing a constant factoid, puts a new entry in the changing db and the bot looks at that one first.
<jussi01> MTecknology: what would be the benefit of that?
<MTecknology> jussi01: sync up w/ the public factoids database and then add my own to it
<jussi01> MTecknology: I can assure you he doesnt want to write more code atm though, I already have him doing several thiongs :D
<MTecknology> or whoever is using it. But he has more important things going on with that code by a long shot
<MTecknology> eh - yup
 * jussi01 goes to make breakfast...
<MTecknology> jussi01: I'm probably just going to need to keep a script to modify the factoid changes. Perhaps I can handle writing the code for that and hand it to stdin to see if it's useful
<MTecknology> at least then I'll have sone something useful with my life :P
<MTecknology> anyway - sorry to flood the channel with useless crap - g'night
<MTecknology> day... w/e
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-09
<m4v> wtf?, TiMiDo kicked me out of #ubuntu-es out of the blue
<elky> TiMiDo is who?
<m4v> one our troublesome ops of #ubuntu-es, last time he wiped the channel ban list
<m4v> but he just told he was testing a script and kicked me by error, I don't believe the error part but I'll let it slide
<FireSnake> Yo! Can someone help me? I have OO 2.4 under ubuntu 8.10 and can't find proper repository to update OO
<Pici> FireSnake: This isn't a support channel, you'd have better luck asking in #ubuntu
<FireSnake> ok I just tried to ask advice, thx
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-10
<erUSUL> someone just kick luis_ and Rav0 from #ubuntu
<Cujo31> Dumb question for the group.....
<Cujo31> When I join a new IRC channel, I am not getting a list of chatters/users... using Mirc.....any suggestions?
<nalioth> Cujo31: join ##mirc and ask?
<elky> are you remembering the #?
<Cujo31> yes
<Cujo31> it lets me in channel.... but no user list.
<elky> i'd say thats something to ask ##mirc, as nalioth said.
<nalioth> Cujo31: well, not sure if you noticed, but this is #ubuntu-irc (not ##windows or ##mirc)
<Cujo31> yeah....thought I would give it a shot though :P
<cheapsexandbooze> fuck you fucking cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunt
<JanC> that was some intelligent monologue
<arand> I'm thinking that we could use a !ksound or a !9.10sound factoid, and I think this would be something to put in it: "For sound issues with the 9.10 (Karmic) release, have a look at http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html and http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala"   Does factoid creation have some kind of approval/review process?
<erUSUL> arand: /msg ubottu factoid is <reply>Text goes here
<erUSUL> arand: it will be fw to #ubuntu-ops for aproval. good luck
<arand> erUSUL: Oh, I didn't know that, that's handy.
<arand> thanks
<LjL> the times when editing the bots was free-for-all...
<erUSUL> LjL: nostalgic ?
<LjL> much
<niko> stopped due to abuse ?
 * erUSUL hugs LjL; hugs are free ;)
<LjL> ubottu: hug me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug me
<LjL> hugs from bots are not free :(
<LjL> niko: actually, i think it was stopped even before any abuse began... only, some factoids were being edited "unoptimally"
<Pici> Also, unnatural.
<erUSUL> LjL: they are pasionless bit bags :D
<LjL> ah, why don't i have any bot in here... if i did, i'd make it quit with "i'm offended to death" now :(
<Pici> because this isn't a bot channel?
<LjL> oh, that's why there are only three of them
<LjL> (of which, i used to run ubotwo)
<LjL> (jesus christ)
 * Pici shrugs
 * erUSUL liked to make factoids freely back in the day too ...
<LjL> well keep in mind that when factoids were locked down, i don't think it was really intended to lock them to ops only; in fact, for a long time, there were non-ops who had factoid editing privileges
<LjL> that wouldn't be an issue, anyway, if ops actually reviewed factoids sent to them, but they're busy.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-11
<Skynet> salve a tutti/e
<hovzio_> hello
<erUSUL> hello
<hovzio_> hows it goin?
<erUSUL> fine ty
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-12
<Pricey> jpds: LjL-Temp erUSUL - There's a very dodgy ban in #ubuntu-es's +d list... "LiNuX". Please could you sort it out as its caught an innocent by the looks of it.
<erUSUL> Pricey: ok
<Pricey> tyvm erUSUL
<erUSUL> it's gone know;
<erUSUL> now
<erUSUL> no problm
<jpds> erUSUL: I find that /whois + whois $IP help a lot. ;)
<erUSUL> jpds: told me russian in pm
<jpds> erUSUL: lies.
<jpds> ;)
<erUSUL> no statistics
<Quintasan|Szel> Hello, I'm Kubuntu Member and I'd like to request a cloak, my launchpad -> http://launchpad.net/~quintasan
<jussi01> Quintasan|Szel: could you identify for me please?
<nalioth> Quintasan|Szel: please identify to services
<jussi01> hehe
<Quintasan|Szel> oh, ok
<Quintasan|Szel> done, can I get another one for Quintasan or I shoulde get back here later?
<nalioth> another what?
<nalioth> ahhh
<nalioth> you can group your nicks, Quintasan|Szel
<nalioth>  /msg nickserv help group
<jussi01> Quintasan|Szel:  what he said :D
<Quintasan|Szel> thanks
<nalioth> as we'll only be giving you one cloak
<jussi01> nalioth: could you please cloak Quintasan with an ubuntu/member cloak?
<nalioth> no, i cannot
<nalioth> Quintasan: /msg nickserv help set email
<jussi01> oh, oops, fogot to check that...
<Quintasan> argh, 3G really sucks
<Quintasan> it says my email is already set to that account
<Quintasan> nalioth: ^
<nalioth> Quintasan: i'm sorry to say that you do not have an email set on that account
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> nalioth: My bad, it should be fine now
<Quintasan> oh, thanks :)
<nalioth> :)
<jdong> LjL: heh now I get what you meant by HFSPLUS.
<jdong> a year later.
<LjL> jdong: ... what?
<LjL> oh!
<jussi01> jdong: are you going to UDS?
<jdong> jussi01: unfortunately, no, -ENOTIME
<jussi01> :(
 * jussi01 was hoping to finally meet the legendary jdong...
<jdong> awww :(
<jdong> but since when was jdong legendary?
<jussi01> jdong: pm?
<jdong> sure
<LjL> jdong is busy defragmenting my hard drive using a minuscole magnet and a magnifying lens, can't come.
<m4v> haha
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-13
<Mez> what happened with the IRC council ?
<Mez> and where's everyone's voice gone?
<Pici> Mez: Huh? What?
<Pici> Where?
<Mez> Pici: what happened to the nominations, and the new members
<Mez> and voices here
<Pici> Mez: 1) nominations were filed 2) Waiting on the CC to do their thing 3) Haven't gottent to that yet.
<jussi01> expecting something before UDS
<Pici> jussi01: You that excuse isn't going to work for very much longer ;)
<Mez> Pici: fair enough ;) was just curious - as it must be a right PITA for the two of you
<ianto> Hello,  can I have some assistance with what to do with a long-time user of an #ubuntu- channel who is breaking rules from time to time and sometimes inappriately PMing other users.  Despite being a liked (at times) and regular user,  what is the best practice for dealing with such people?
<ianto> Usually the PMs are of a sexual nature ^
<ianto> At least from those who have come forward about it to me
<jussi01> ianto: #ubuntu-ops deals with #ubuntu issue :) see you there :)
<Daviey> i suspect it's not a #ubuntu issue, but non-core #ubuntu-* issue.
<jussi01> Daviey: thanks. I had a read fail.
<ianto> From #ubuntu-ops: The primary concern of mine is #ubuntu-cym but a few moments ago I saw the same user doing something similar in -uk which I am not an op for
<Daviey> jussi01: well as i know who ianto is talking about, it was easier for me to spot. :)
<jussi01> Daviey: :)
<jussi01> Daviey: you can deal with it as your a -uk op,yes?
<Daviey> jussi01: well he's previously been banned..
<ianto> The problem with this user is that he is pretty extreme in PM and most of the time he is just on the good side of the rules in channel
<Daviey> this time he's been publically told that it's unacceptable
<popey> tbh last time he was banned pre-emptively, you may recall, due to behaviour in -women, however this was appealed by him in here and recinded
<popey> either he needs "action" or he can just get out IMO. what he says to me in pm, and now in the channel is creepy at best, and alarming at worst
<ianto> I remember that incident because he joined the channel saying " 'sup *****es" where the *s = female dog
<popey> he said that in -women?
<popey> my memory is full of fail :)
<ianto> popey: Yeah I have it in my inbox somewhere,  an Ubuntu member emailed me about it
<popey> he is mr inappropriate
<popey> whether deliberate or not, it's not welcome.
<ianto> James Westby it was who told me and raised the issue (reading email)
<ianto> It was actually Wazzup and not 'sup but same difference
<Daviey> popey: no, it wasn't purely pre-emptively
<Daviey> it was based also on him pm'ing members from -uk with inapparopriate messages of sexual nature.
<popey> ah, ok, my bad
<ianto> Well the reason for my coming was to ask about what action you would deem neccessary for this user (feel free to ask for more info),  our channel has absolutely no bans and at the same time I don't want to ban a regular user but the actions need to be controlled and stopped somehow in all the #ubuntu-* IRC channels that he visits.  I am just unsure of how to make sure this happens
<DJones> Is the person involved aware that their attitude/comments are causing other channel users to feel uncomfortable and
<brobostigon> yes DJones
<ianto> DJones: Some of us have made it obvious to him, yes
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, ubuntujenkins said: ubot4 pie is 3.14
<nalioth> no, pie is yummy
<diwic> Hi, I would like to receive a cloak: http://launchpad.net/~diwic
<nalioth> diwic: we'll get you sorted within 24h
<diwic> nalioth, thanks; do I have to be online at that time?
<niko> i guess no
<nalioth> diwic: no, you don't   :)
<diwic> now that I've become Ubuntu member I've got to enjoy it somehow ;-)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-14
<Aidan1> Hi Guys
<bazhang> hi
<Aidan1> I'm having a few issues with 9:10 , mainly firefox crashing , seamonkey ect , sound drivers are seemingly stuffed when jumping from spotify to youtube for example and also ubuntu software center seems unrealible , hangs at 5% , are these known issues ?
<bazhang> Aidan1, #ubuntu for support
<Aidan1> Not been one to be abit dim , but how do I connect to that channel bazhang ?
<bazhang> Aidan1, /join #ubuntu may work
<Aidan1> Thank you :)
<jussi01> nalioth: staff, if you have a moment please cloak diwic with ubuntu/member cloak. thanks
<niko> jussi01: cloaked
<fahadsadah> How often are logs updated?
<fahadsadah> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/, that is
<jussi01> fahadsadah: they are usually only a few mins behind.
<jussi01> (afaik)
<fahadsadah> Thanks
<DJones> I thought they were updated hourly
 * jussi01 cant remember, theres so many different log things nad so...
<LjL> the ubuntulog logs are update hourly
<LjL> locobot logs, i don't know
<LjL> irclogs.ubuntu.com is ubuntulog
<jussi01> thanks LjL
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, milwaks said: ubot4: iplayer-dl is http://po-ru.com/projects/iplayer-downloader/
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, milwaks said: ubot4: iplayer-dl is <reply> http://po-ru.com/projects/iplayer-downloader/
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-15
<Ddorda01> anyone have any idea why I still don't have the @ubntu.com address? I got membered weaks ago...
<pleia2> Ddorda: how are you testing if the address has gone live?
<pleia2> (gmail "eats" emails that come back to you from you, so it's tricky to test from your own gmail account)
<Ddorda> pleia2: I've tried sending mail to mysef from another mail address (not in GMAIL)
<pleia2> Ddorda: does it get bounced?
<Ddorda> pleia2: no. I get a mail that this address does not exists
<pleia2> Ddorda: I just sent you an email and it hasn't told me it doesn't exist yet...
<pleia2> yay :)
<Ddorda> pleia2: thanks a lot :D
<pleia2> np
<rgnr> hi ppl
<rgnr> after upgrading to karmic none of usb can be automointed
<jpds> rgnr: → #ubuntu for support.
<sergei-56> #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions.
<ianto> Hello,  can someone please assist me in starting logs for an #ubuntu-* channel,  #ubuntu-cym the Welsh LoCo team?  :)
<DJones> ianto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#LogBots There's an email address to request that locobot joins your channel
<DJones> admin@ubuntu-eu.org
<ianto> DJones: Thanks I'll try that after updating the IRC rules :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-15
<vincentxavier> I'm requesting an irc cloack
<nhandler> vincentxavier: Do you have a link to your Launchpad profile handy?
<vincentxavier> https://launchpad.net/~vincentxavier
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli:  ^^^
<Pici> nhandler: Could you do the honors?
<nhandler> Pici: Sure
 * tsimpson|n800 fails at typing/tapping
<nhandler> vincentxavier: You are now cloaked
<vincentxavier> nhandler: thanks
<Pici> nhandler: er, what about the pdpc cloak?
<nhandler> Pici: Yeah, I just noticed in the fake quit message. Thanks for catching that
<Pici> nhandler: I just noticed it too
<nhandler> vincentxavier, Pici: That should be much better. Sorry about that
<vincentxavier> no problem
<lubotu3> AliTarihi called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<lubotu3> AliTarihi called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-17
<Balsaq> i was told to come here with my question
<ikonia> this is the right place.
<Balsaq> i was casually informed by a member of my channel that i am banned in ubuntu-women. please provide me with the text that got me banned.
<Balsaq> i would really like to see it and if there is none, which i know there is not, i would like to speak to someone who is in charge of this type of thing.
<ikonia> Balsaq: no problem, one of the operators who moderates #ubuntu-women can help when they are active, and if you like, you can be given the appeals process to appeal your ban
<Balsaq> good thank you, where do i begin.
<ikonia> Balsaq: keep in mind though, it may not have been something you actually said, but your long standing problem behaviour in many channels that may have got you banned
<ikonia> Balsaq: just wait for an operator in #ubuntu-women to become active and answer your query,
<Balsaq> i do not have behaviour problems?
<ikonia> Balsaq: we disagree on that, but it's up to the #ubuntu-women operator team to resolve that ban
<Balsaq> so you are stating that i have behaviour problems?
<ikonia> my personal experiences with your behaviour in channels hasn't been good, no.
<Balsaq> can you please show me what you are talking about.
<bazhang> Balsaq, lets stick to this issue
<bazhang> Balsaq, hypatia was the one who banned you.
<Balsaq> well, according to ikonia, this is the issue.
<ikonia> no I didn't say that
<ikonia> I said "keep in mind"
<ikonia> so don't focus on the text, more the reason you where banned
<bazhang> Balsaq, just /msg hypatia , or wait around here for her to respond
<Balsaq> i simply want to see the text that you accuse me of doing or possibly doing or what ever it is you are saying.
<bazhang> Balsaq, we're not ops there, so no.
<Balsaq> <ikonia> my personal experiences with your behaviour in channels hasn't been good, no.
<Balsaq> i want to see what prompted this comment
<ikonia> sorry - I'm not interested in pushing that, its my personal opinion and I was trying to use it to help you understand that it may not be 1 line of text that's got you banned rather than sustained behaviour
<Balsaq> i don't blame you for not wanting to push it because you have nothing
<Balsaq> i could sit in here for centuries and you will still have nothing. you make negative comments and you have nothing to back them up with.
<ikonia> no, I just can't be bothered searching through the logs for pointless examples, when it's not really directly to do with this ban.
<Tm_T> Balsaq: then sit, unfortunately we cannot help you, you have to wait for right ops
<Balsaq> i just want to clear my name. i have never done anything to deserve the comments you just made ikonia. i already know there is no text at all form the ban. it is your personal insult against me that i am talkning about right now.
<Balsaq> i want to speak to someone in charge of freenode.
<ikonia> Balsaq: then join #freenode and ask for staff
<Balsaq> ok
<knome> hey Balsaq, you available?
<Balsaq> hi knome!
<Balsaq> do you know anyone at freenode?
<knome> just a sec, brb
<Balsaq> ok
<knome> okay, so
<knome> Balsaq, i understand the problem is that you're banned from #ubuntu-women?
<Balsaq> well that was what i was inquiring about, but then ikonia insulted me
<Balsaq> so asked to see what he was talking about
<knome> i also understand there's some confusion
<Balsaq> what are you doing here knome?
<Balsaq> hang on the microwave alarm went off
<knome> Balsaq, trying to solve the issue
<knome> Balsaq, i think ikonia messed up you with an another user with a similar nick
<knome> Balsaq, also, since that user has been behaving not so well in #ubuntu-women, you got thee ban easier due to the mess
<knome> Balsaq, so i'm sure this can be solved, but you'll have to discuss about removing the ban with the #ubuntu-women op
<knome> +s
<ubot4> Factoid 's' not found
<elky> knome, uh, no, the ban is on the hostmask, so unless this person here is sharing it with the other person, there is no mixup.
<knome> right. how accurate is the hostmask?
<elky> unaffiliated cloak
<Balsaq> ok back
<knome> elky, that only?
<elky> knome, what do you mean only?
<elky> to be identified to the freenode-issued unaffiliated cloak, there needs to be password knowledge.
<knome> elky, see #ubuntu-ops :)
<Balsaq> are we done now knome?
<knome> yes, i understand
<Balsaq> do you know anyone at freenode?
<knome> i don't know how that relates to this
<knome> elky, can you tell Balsaq why the ban was set?
<elky> http://privatepaste.com/fb9275af16 is why it was set
<knome> (i'm with my eeepc @lecture  so i'm a bit slow to type)
<Balsaq> there are no negative things being said by balsaq?
<Balsaq> and i do not see anyone named hypatia
<Balsaq> is there a freenode home office and can we paste this thing for all to see here?
<Balsaq> i want everyome here to se this
<Tm_T> Balsaq: freenode staff is present here too
<knome> Balsaq, please, let's stay calm
<Balsaq> ok i am?
<knome> Balsaq, do you understand that in #ubuntu-women, there are many people with nicks that suggest something that's in appropriate
<Balsaq> this channel was just told i have a behaviour problem, please let them read what u just sent me ok?
<elky> they can see it in that pastebin.
<elky> I am not going to flood the channel
<Balsaq> ok i didnt realize they can view it thanks
<elky> How would they not if you can?
<Balsaq> i said not even one negtive word
<Balsaq> and just left quietly
<Balsaq> Feb 24 23:09:35 <Balsaq> well have a nice day
<knome> Balsaq, eky told you your nick wa inappropriate for #ubuntu-women. do you understand that?
<knome> *elky
<knome> *was
<elky> Balsaq, your ban from hypatia was for returning. We tend to let people return to do the right thing if they like. You didn't. You returned with a name that resembles scrotum after being told that it made people uncomfortable and then lying about it.
<Balsaq> i said nothing negative to anyone
<Balsaq> i just took your punushment
<elky> You lied.
<Balsaq> is there someone at freenode who can review this?
<Balsaq> you are again saying really negative things
<elky> Freenode does not have jurisdiction over the bans of channel ops.
<Balsaq> so you are telling me you can do anything you want to people?
<Madpilot> Balsaq, let's start with basics: do you know why your nick would be seen as unwelcome in #ubuntu-women?
<Balsaq> i was not banned when i went there becasue i didnt do anything to get banned, nor will i ever do anything to get banned. and i got banned.
<knome> Balsaq, please read and answer madpilots message
<knome> +to
<ubot4> Factoid 'to' not found
<Balsaq> i have read the entire interaction
<Balsaq> i have seen worse eachand everyday here
<elky> <Madpilot> Balsaq, let's start with basics: do you know why your nick would be seen as unwelcome in #ubuntu-women?
<elky> ^ answer that, Balsaq.
<Balsaq> i said nothing negative to anyone nor will i
<elky> directly, not with some vagueness.
<Balsaq> i do not have to answer to u, u have degraded me
<knome> Balsaq, no, the question he asked you a minute ago
<Madpilot> dude, this is about your nick. Answer my question.
<Balsaq> there is nothing wrong wit hmy nick
<Balsaq> knome i am in your channel everday?
<Balsaq> we have no problems, i see u and speak in your channel?
<knome> Balsaq, yes, but #ubuntu-women is not #xubuntu
<Madpilot> do you not see how a nick that is a synonym for "scrotum" might unwelcome in #ubuntu-women, Balsaq?
<Madpilot> might *be* unwelcome, that is.
<Balsaq> they explained their position and insulted me and i said nothing bad to them
<Balsaq> and i left peacefully
<elky> Balsaq, we don't owe you anything.
<knome> Balsaq, if you want to solve the issue, please try to co-operate.
<Balsaq> i am
<knome> Balsaq, if you're not willing to do that, we can't help you.
<knome> Balsaq, i'm sorry you feel degraded and insulted.
<Balsaq> its written
<knome> Balsaq, it's not that anybody wants to do that.
<Balsaq> right here and there
<Balsaq> its right in the text
<Balsaq> what has been said towards me and what i said
<Madpilot> Balsaq, you still haven't answered my questions about your nick and #ubuntu-women... come on, it's not a complicated question.
<Balsaq> i told you i do not have to justify anyhting with you about my nick. there is nothing to justify.
<elky> Madpilot, this is exactly the kind of vague insolence that resulted in us asking him to depart. He refuses to understand how others might feel, and that's a threatening attitude for a channel that's supposed to be safe.
<knome> Balsaq, we don't have any problems with you in #xubuntu, but if you can't discuss the #ubuntu-women issue, you will not be unbanned from that channel
<topyli> to ensure you understand the basics Balsaq, different channels have different norms, which you should become familiar with and acknowledge when you use the channels. you ask if the ops "can do what they want." yes, channel ops enforce those norms
<Balsaq> i cannot stop you from saying these things
<elky> Balsaq, you're refusing to see things from other people's perspective.
<Balsaq> there are no words i can say that will stop your insults so dont ask me too
<Madpilot> Balsaq, do you really have no clue how a nick referencing male genitals might be wrong in a channel aimed at female Ubuntu users?
<Balsaq> all isaid was i wnat to take this text to someone else higher up and show then what you are doinf too me
<Tm_T> Balsaq: all higher ups are here, right now
<Balsaq> i still have not said a negative word too any of you
<Balsaq> ok so if this is it then i will have to seek help elsewhere you are all against me
<knome> Balsaq, this is the only place to find help for getting the ban lifted at #ubuntu-women
<Balsaq> so i will leave, no need totalk about it anymore here.
<Balsaq> well noone here agrees with me
<elky> Balsaq, there's more to interaction than the precise definition of words. Your attitude is poor, and that's what is mattering here.
<Balsaq> see what i mean?
<Balsaq> i dont have a poor attitude, just becasue you say i do
<Balsaq> you ssem to think you can cut ppl down...maybe you can, i'll find out.
<Madpilot> No, you have a poor attitude because you repeatedly show us that you do. Answer my earlier questions...
<Balsaq> i don;t know you. i have done nothing to you, and i have nothing to explain, my words are in clear text. i will not explain your imagination.
<knome> lunch. bbl.
<popey> Balsaq: hi, what's the derivation of your irc nickname? What made you choose it?
<Balsaq> i am going to go now.
<Balsaq> thanks for adding a few extra insults during our chat.
<Balsaq> what i have done and said is all recorded and i don;t need to talk anymore, tha nks
<popey> Balsaq: i just wondred
<Balsaq> ok thanks.
<Balsaq> i hope the other people who haveheard these insults don't believe it.
<Balsaq> cya.
<nigelb> Wow.
<Tm_T> nigelb: no, we do not provide support for that game
<Tm_T> we hug each others instead
 * Tm_T huggles all
<nigelb> Tm_T: haha.
<nigelb> But note, I said Wow, not WoW which is the game ;)
<topyli> WoW players are notoriously bad spellers
<nigelb> Aha, that should prove I don't play :p
<mattva01> Would it be possible to get an IRC cloak? LP here: https://launchpad.net/~mattva01
<serfus> mattva01, seems like you are not an ubuntu member
<serfus> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<mattva01> ..., I am a ubuntu member, look at my membership on LP
<serfus> mattva01, oh right. sorry, i missed it :)
<topyli> mattva01: right. staff around? could we get an ubuntu/member cloak for mattva01 please?
<mattva01> np :p
<niko> mattva01: congrats
<topyli> thanks
<mattva01> thanks
<rabidweezle> The Orkut Ubuntu group wishes to run a frozen-bubble tourney in the channel #ubuntu-group (as much as I know, an empty channel) on friday night as a fun game night event. I am the organiser and wanted to pass this by you to see if it's okay with you guys.
<rabidweezle> It's just advertised in the Orkut group itself for signed up members.
<rabidweezle> I was referred here by #freenode when asking them for permission
<tsimpson|n800> rabidweezle: #ubuntu-games would probably be more appropriate, it's currently unused too
<niko> is it possible to use 2 channels in #ubuntu-* namespace for a wolfbot in english ?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-18
<I-Hate-Windows> Hello, I am having some truble installing ubuntu.
<SergioMeneses> jajaja nice nick xD
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-19
<blahblahaaa> par
<jpds> Under par, thank you.
<jpds> Oh, we're not talking golf.
<Tm_T> wrooom
<paultag> Hey IRC. If someone from the IRCC has some time, I need one of ubot2's factoids tweeked
<paultag> wel goddamn
<paultag> guess we're waiting :)
<serfus> i think jussi and jpds could help you the most
<paultag> serfus, aye. I gave Pici a poke in another channel. I'll wait about, thanks :)
<paultag> as well *
<jpds> paultag: Tweak it on ubottu and it'll be on ubot2 in */5
<paultag> jpds, I'm not quite sure on how to do that. It's also a channel local factoid for the loco-council
<paultag> jpds, we'd like to add our email to the factoid, if we could
<jpds>  /msg ubottu !hey-#ubuntu-loco-council is <reply>thingy
<paultag> jpds, cheers, thanks
<paultag> jpds, <ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paultag> jpds, I sent him:
<paultag> /msg ubottu !lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<paultag> I also tried it with and without the !
<jussi>  !lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> But lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams already means something else!
<jussi> !no, lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> :)
<paultag> jussi, you rock, thanks :)
<paultag> jussi, How have you been?
<jpds> paultag: Should be there now.
<paultag> jpds, sure is, cheers
<jussi> paultag: good, but im not here... ;)
<paultag> jussi, noted :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-20
<rahul27> Hi, I need a member cloak, could someone help me out?
<vish> rahul27: are you and Ubuntu member?
<vish> s/and/an
<rahul27> yeah
<vish> rahul27: then, paste your lp link here and and wait for topyli , jussi , Pici to notice it..
<rahul27> here is my launchpad link ... https://launchpad.net/~rahuldevan
<vish> rahul27: you are not an Ubuntu member yet..
<vish> !member | rahul27
<ubottu> rahul27: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<rahul27> vish, thanks ... will do the needful
<vish> np..
<Madpilot> rahul27, if you just want a cloak to hide your IP from the world, you can get a Freenode/unaffiliated one - ask about those in #freenode
<vish> grr, i should have check the link first before pinging the ircc :s
<rahul27> Madpilot, thanks
<cYphEr20> hey ... can anyone walk me through getting my ircd-hybird configured?
<cYphEr20> I've already downloaded and installed it on slackware 13.1
<cYphEr20> but yet still have problems on getting it up runing due to lack of documentation and www.ircd-hybird.org is down
<topyli> cYphEr20: i'm sure there's an appropriate channel for ircd support, but this is not it :)
<topyli> this is for issues regarding the ubuntu irc channels on freenode
<cYphEr20> what this channel is good for then?
<cYphEr20> negativity?
<topyli> i hope not :)
<topyli> this is a good place to ask if you're having problems or issues when using the ubuntu channels
<cYphEr20> what do you mean ubuntu channels>
<cYphEr20> do you assist on the OS or the IRC?
<cYphEr20> if the OS Ubuntu is as much linux as Slackware does and IRC is the same protocal on different daemons as well
<cYphEr20> just tell you're a territorial who hate other Penguin distros no matter what
<topyli> well there are support, development, and discussion channels related to the ubuntu os. this channel is for help related to those irc channels
<topyli> cYphEr20: no. you won't get support for any operating system on this channel, not even ubuntu
<cYphEr20> so back the first point ... what this channel is good for I didn't get your point
<topyli> btw ircd-hybrid.org is not down
<cYphEr20> how come
<cYphEr20> it's it showing at my side
<cYphEr20> do they hide from my phuckin country or what
<cYphEr20> basterds... I'm supporting their product
<topyli> i don't know, but please don't swear here
<cYphEr20> oh you're too polite I forgot ... sorry
<IdleOne> well, that was rude
<IdleOne> asking for ircd support on slackware in an ubuntu channel...the logic is flawless
<topyli> IdleOne: i refused to provide that support, how's that for rude!
 * topyli is a topper
<IdleOne> topyli: is finnish word for rude is it not?
<topyli> not yet, the committee is still working on the change
<IdleOne> where do I send my +1 for the change?
<topyli> http://www.helsinki.fi/kksc/english/index.html
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> sent
<bilalakhtar> elky: there?
<bilalakhtar> elky: ignore it then
<Tm_T> patience++
<DJones> Looks like there's some troll's in #ubuntu, RootMan212 and possibly Consigliar seems to be responding to him
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-21
<bazhang> hyperair, you around?
<hyperair> bazhang: yes i'm around.
<hyperair> what's up?
<bazhang> hyperair, the whole *entire UK qlined* thing is total nonsense
<hyperair> bazhang: is that what o2 means?
<bazhang> he's been trolling in multiple channels
<bazhang> hyperair, bethere.uk I am guessing
<hyperair> hmm i see.
<bazhang> just thought you might be an op in #lubuntu and want to know
<hyperair> i'm an op in #lubuntu, yes.
<bazhang> okay then :)
<hyperair> so wait a sec, Q-lined = /mode +q?
<bazhang> according to him , yes.
<hyperair> aah.
<bazhang> so just on his single address, no one else. totally made up 'facts'
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> well as long as he doesn't cause trouble on #lubuntu i won't do anything to him
<bazhang> yep. just wanted to let you know, as he has done this in multiple channels so far.
<hyperair> alright.
<hyperair> thanks for letting me know
<bazhang> np
<lesbian> download this http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<m4v> spam lacks subtlety these days
<charlie-tca> hm, that one seems to the spam of the day today, too
<hyperair> hmm it's all over OFTC as well
<hyperair> i didn't expect it to appear here
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-14
<Unit193> I take it it's pointless to request change/remark/note that the IRC meeting on the Fridge doesn't have the correct time?
<Pici> Unit193: Talk to one of the fridge people.
<Pici> It should be fairly  painless for them to change it.
<Unit193> Last I knew the creator is supposed to, but I'll check
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-15
<HakanS> Are there any rules about who can start a channel on freenode, which is named ubuntu-(something)?
<HakanS> There is a person that har registered the channel #ubuntu-se-offtopic. I do not want Ubuntu to be associated with the discussions in that channel (drugs, crime etc.).
<jpds> Nafallo: ↑
<Nafallo> jpds: no. it's not mine.
<Myrtti> interesting
<Myrtti> aytovoice and all
<jpds> Nafallo: Yes, that's the problem.
<Nafallo> jpds: I don't want it :-)
<Nafallo> jpds: feel free to put that channel in a chemical fire, together with some HPPA architecture machines.
<HakanS> Anything we can do about it?
<AlanBell> HakanS: do you know who set it up?
<k1l> AlanBell: /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<AlanBell> HakanS: by which I mean, do you know einand?
<HakanS> AlanBell: Not really. I have spoken to him some times on IRC.
<AlanBell> is he available and willing to help shut down the channel?
<AlanBell> it was done over a year ago, I suspect not with the intent of the current problematic behaviour
<AlanBell> freenode staff can help get founder access and shut the channel down if not
<HakanS> AlanBell: Sorry. Can you repeat your last question?
<AlanBell> is he available and willing to help shut down the channel?
<HakanS> AlanBell: He is willing to shut it down or hand it over if the ubuntu ops (you) ask him to do so. Not if anyone in our loco ask him.
<HakanS> He says it's a free and independent channel.
<Myrtti> well it's not per freenode policy
<Myrtti> it's underneath the Ubuntu namespace
<AlanBell> ok, sounds like an irc council issue then
<Myrtti> and by some interpretations it's underneath the Swedish LoCo namespace
<Myrtti> my Swedish skills are woefully underused
<m4v> I don't think the Swedish LoCo has a GC, so freenode would only help the IRCC.
<Myrtti> and IRCC would probably ask the Swedish LoCo about their opinions
<Myrtti> it's not a decision that the IRCC can do without consulting the LoCo
<Myrtti> atleast IMHO
<Myrtti> topyli: what are your thoughts
<Myrtti> topyli: I was going to suggest HakanS could collect examples of behaviour that he thinks aren't appropriate for the channel and brings them up in meetings of perhaps both Swedish LoCo and IRCC
<topyli> Myrtti: technically the council owns the namespace, but since this is in swedish territory i would like the swedish loco try and get control first. we'll back them up as necessary
<Myrtti> topyli: ♥
<Myrtti> so in essence pretty much what I thought
<topyli> the council is not on the access list, we'd have to ask for freenode support if it should come to that
<topyli> Myrtti: yep
<Myrtti> btw the owner of the channel is contemplating on registering a new channel in another namespace and making a banforward to that
<Myrtti> tried to advice not to do that without discussing it with other interested people like the councils and loco first
<Myrtti> but don't know if it stuck
<topyli> that's not a very good plan, the original channel is in the ubuntu namespace and no-one should use it as a launchpad to somewhere out of our control
<Myrtti> inorite
<topyli> the owner should either drop the channel, or get control of the situation and add the irc council to access list
<topyli> (and freenode staff as well)
<AlanBell> Flannel: I can't get the survey save/restore stuff working something is misconfigured, but I did reset your token
<AlanBell> you should have a new mail (or the old one will work again)
<AlanBell> and I turned off the option to save that survey for the moment until I figure out where the problem really is
<truepurple> Where do you go to appeal above ubuntu-ops?
<DJones> !appeals
<DJones> Hmmh, no bot
<DJones> From what the bot should say "If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still  unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you  feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on  the aforementioned page.
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Myrtti> :-( laggy bot
<DJones> Very
<bodhi_zazen> Just wanted to let you all know, zkriesse has an Ubuntu cloak and is trolling in #fedora
<bodhi_zazen> some of the #fedora ops have complained to me as I used to have an ubuntu cloak
<bodhi_zazen> This behavior makes Ubuntu look bad and has reflected poorly on me
<bodhi_zazen> I spoke with zkriesse about the incidents as polite as I could, but s/he seems determined to continue to be disruptive on #fedora
<pleia2> not sure what should happen in these cases WRT irc involvement, but I'll send him a message myself
<bodhi_zazen> I will do what I can to head off a more formal complaint
<bodhi_zazen> thanks pleia2 , it has been bad
<bodhi_zazen> trolling on #fedora and blogging about it, the fedora folks are moderately upset
<k1l> bodhi_zazen: if he is not behaving among the channel rules he shouldt get a kick/ban imho
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: do you know where his blog is?
<bodhi_zazen> I suggested they k/b him next time, I am giving you all a heads up only because zkriesse has an ubuntu cloak
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: The blog has been deleted
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: I think a PM from you would be sufficient at this time, much appreciated
<pleia2> he's not responding
<pleia2> it's a problem for Ubuntu Members to do this though, so I'll follow up in email too if I don't get a reply
<aeon-ltd> is the ubottu (or the bot developer) for #ubuntu here?
<topyli> aeon-ltd: try #ubuntu-bots-devel
<topyli> hm wait, is that correct? maybe :)
<aeon-ltd> topyli: thanks
<DJones> It may be #ubuntu-bots as well
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-16
<pangolin> pleia2: zkriesse had his cloak changed a few minutes ago
<pleia2> there is still the question of ubuntu membership if he's going to behave poorly
<pangolin> indeed
<elky> pangolin, for added fun, he's also a lubuntu op, which means he's also being watched for suitability for being allowed to remain an op for there when the lubuntu channels become part of the core namespace. At this rate, I votes no.
<LjL> assume his trolling has actually been ascertained?
<elky> AFAIK this isn't the first time he's indicated unsuitability.
<LjL> pleia2: even without an ubuntu cloak? i mean, you don't know i behave on irc.ljl.net's #trolls, why is it important how someone behaves when they're not representing Ubuntu?
<pleia2> LjL: we had a whole session about this at UDS, the CC reviews cases like this one at a time based on how much they're representing Ubuntu in a community they're being disruptive in
<pleia2> in this case a lubuntu op and ubuntu member causing problems in another official linux channel on freenode reflects poorly upon ubuntu, regardless of whether he's using a cloak or not
<pleia2> I don't have details though, I have just asked him for his side of the story so far
<pleia2> (it could still just be a misunderstanding, so I asked if he could explain what's going on)
<LjL> that policy seems to me a bit like appointing oneself the police in another country than yours, but ok...
<pleia2> you could argue the same *with* an ubuntu cloak too, I'm not saying the CC would take action but depending on the situation it may be worth a review
<LjL> i think it's different with an ubuntu cloak, because there's a label that says "i'm affiliated with Ubuntu"
<Flannel> LjL: I will (and have) ban people from -offtopic because they have trolled other channels and refuse to stop.  (this only ever seems to come up in -ot, thankfully, I don't want to have to be put in that situation in #u)
<LjL> but without, you're acting as your own internet entity
<LjL> Flannel: uh, in non-ubuntu channels?
<Flannel> LjL: yes.  If someone is trolling, lets pick an example, say, ##windows, I will ban them (after going through talking with them, etc, etc) from -ot.
<pleia2> LjL: it's really a matter of how far you want to take it, it's easy to see someone is affiliated with Ubuntu with a cloak, but it's also not terribly hard to see they're involved with a simple google search
<LjL> ... thanks for letting me know, i think i'll bring that up at the next ircc meeting :|
<LjL> pleia2: yeah called stalking
<LjL> think i'll go to bed
<Flannel> LjL: I don't sit in ##windows waiting for someone to troll, obviously.  But if it comes up in -ot, or if someone says something and it becomes an issue.
<LjL> before i go and request a decloak *again* without thinking
<pleia2> this is pretty much how that UDS session went btw ;)
<Flannel> LjL: It's against the CoC.  The code of conduct doesn't say "While at Ubuntu functions..."
<LjL> Flannel: let's get this straight, after there was LOADS of discussion whether namespace-wide bans or bans in ubuntu channels for stuff done in other ubuntu channels were reasonable
<LjL> you come up and say you'll ban someone who misbehaved in ##windows?
<Flannel> LjL: Again, I don't go off doing impromptu investigations of folks in -ot, but yes. I don't think there's many parallels to be drawn between the two.
<pangolin> I think it's important to remember that the problem was brought up while they still wore the ubuntu cloak.
<m4v> did #fedora ops really complain about zkriesse? I have been idling in #fedora for like a month, I see some off hand comments by him but nothing like trolling on my logs.
<topyli> m4v: i've only been there of a couple of days, but i certainly haven't seen anything like that.
<topyli> Flannel: there is policy about organizing and/or encouraging harrassment of any group of people, and we take this 'harassment' to include encouraging trolling in other channels, like "let's go troll ##windows". but i don't think that's what he's been up to
<topyli> zkri
<topyli> oops
<Flannel> topyli: I wasn't speaking to this particular instance in the slightest, by the way.
<topyli> right, you weren't. my brain is just powering up. but we don't have policy that says trolling in ##windows is cause for getting banned in ubuntu channels, unless they advertise it in ubuntu channels
<truepurple>  what is this channel for?
<popey> resolution of issues in non-core Ubuntu irc channels
<popey> such as loco channels
<popey> but not core channels like #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic and so on
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-18
<pangolin> !lococouncil
<Unit193> !lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams
<ubottu> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pangolin> ty Unit193 :)
<Unit193> pangolin: Any time :)
<pangolin> ubottu: !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, leogg, cprofit, xdatap1  - they are there to help, just ask! :) You  can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> oops
<pangolin> ubot4:  !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, leogg, cprofit, xdatap1  - they are there to help, just ask! :) You  can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-irc, pangolin said: ubot4:  !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, leogg, cprofit, xdatap1  - they are there to help, just ask! :) You  can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pangolin> jussi jpds can either of you update that factoid?
<pangolin> czajkowski: you may be able to do it
<pangolin> type !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, leogg, cprofit, xdatap1  - they are there to help, just ask! :) You  can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pangolin> make sure it is correct also :)
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-locoteams, czajkowski said: !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> lococouncil  is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, leogg,  cprofit, xdatap1  - they are there to help, just ask! :) You   can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pangolin> Unit193: do you remember if ubot4 and ubottu sync factoids?
<Unit193> (Late) Congrats, czajkowski
<czajkowski> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> pangolin: They should, but one is messed up
<Unit193> ubot4: btrfs
<ubot4> Factoid 'btrfs' not found
<Unit193> Added on: 2011-11-06
<pangolin> ok well then I think we need jpds to unbreak
<Unit193> cproffit, not cprofit
<pangolin> actually it's 2 t's 1 f
<pangolin> heh
<Unit193> Heh, yep. Oops (And I've seen him a lot)
<pangolin> sorry I couldn't help czajkowski but jpds would be the one to ping about it.
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> jpds: ping!
<pangolin> probably sleeping
<czajkowski> jpds: rarely sleeps
<czajkowski> he does work and may be comuting :)
<elky> !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> lococouncil  is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, leogg,  cprofit, xdatap1  - they are there to help, just ask! :) You   can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> tada
<elky> !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> lococouncil  is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, leogg,  cprofitt, xdatap1  - they are there to help, just ask! :) You   can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> more tada
<pangolin> I did that already but the questions is will ubot4 pick it up
<elky> ah
<ubot4> In ubot4, elky said: !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> lococouncil  is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, leogg,  cprofit, xdatap1  - they are there to help, just ask! :) You   can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<elky> well that is crappy then
<elky> i even tried the wrong text lol
<pangolin> I think they are supposed to sync but seems there is some issues with the bot knowing what to do
<Unit193> You could check if maybe it doesn't sync as much
<andyrock> good morning
<andyrock> how can i request an Ubuntu cloak?
<andyrock> of course i'm an ubuntu member...
<Unit193> You'd need to paste your launchpad link and ping the IRCC
<andyrock> https://launchpad.net/~andyrock
<Unit193> Late congrats on membership :)
<Unit193> andyrock: It could take a while from here
<jussi> andyrock: Ive asked staff to do so, just waiting for a response
<Unit193> Howdy, jussi :)
<jussi> hi Unit193...
 * jussi runs
<jussi> :P
<Unit193> I just had a shower...
<andyrock> Unit193, thank you
<jussi> Unit193: thats even scarier then :P
<jussi> congrats andyrock!
<Unit193> andyrock: Congrats! (I didn't do anything)
<niko> congrats
<andyrock> thx
<roxdragon> hi
<LjL> hi
<roxdragon> how to modify my cloak in developer ubuntu?^
<roxdragon> my wiki
<roxdragon> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GianniOcchipinti
<k1l> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<k1l> roxdragon: you need to be an ubuntu member for getting a ubuntu/member  cloak. there are no special developer cloaks for ubuntu afaik
<roxdragon> ok ok
<jussi> the only different cloaks we have are for if you happen to be a bot - which I think you probably arent
<roxdragon> i have request a membership
<roxdragon> on ubuntu-it
<LjL> roxdragon, hai bisogno di essere membro Ubuntu, cosa che non so se ubuntu-it può fare (non credo), per avere una cloak
<roxdragon> ok thank you :D
<toddy> Hi. I want to ask for an ubuntu member cloak. That's me: https://launchpad.net/~torsten.franz (I'm ubuntu member) - can anybody activate it? :)
<k1l> toddy: herzlichen glückwunsch :)  IRCC^  just wait until someone wakes up
<toddy> thanks, k1l :)
<k1l> jussi tsimpson elky topyli  (just some IRCC cloak highlight)
<topyli> toddy: looks good to me
<toddy> topyli: :)
<topyli> any staff awake? we could use an ubuntu/member cloak for toddy
<topyli> toddy: your account is toddynd. is /ubuntu/member/toddynd ok? i think the freenode staff likes it that way :)
<toddy> why nd, topyli ?
<toddy> toddyhb
<topyli> hb, sorry :)
<toddy> okay, thats fine
<topyli> it's so late on a friday i must be crosseyed
<toddy> :D
<niko> toddy: congrats
<toddy> thats niko :)
<toddy> *thanks
<Resistance> my launchpad id is: https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw.  My Ubuntu Membership was approved yesterday, and I'd like an Ubuntu cloak as a secondary cloak, which would replace my PDPC secondary cloak.
<k1l> Resistance: congratulations :)  just wait for some IRCC member to approve your request, so a staff member can set the cloak. jussi tsimpson elky topyli  (just some IRCC cloak highlight)
<Resistance> i poked jussi and topyli they're both dead or AFK :P
<Resistance> k1l:  thanks btw
<k1l> yep, he was just active on the request one hour ago. its friday night (at least in europe), so maybe it will take some time.
<topyli> thanks niko
<Resistance> topyli:  i'll point up at the earlier lines, unless you dont have them
<topyli> i see them. i also see your LP page looks good :)
<Resistance> :)
<Resistance> yeah, i been detailedish on that page
<topyli> so what would your cloak be like?
<Resistance> topyli:  if i can keep my primary (I'm the GC for TrekWeb), then its up to what freenode staff will allow the secondary cloak to be
<Resistance> according to jussi, the secondary would be either ubuntu.member. or ubuntu./
<Resistance> ubuntu. even
<Resistance> depending on what freenode staff are willing to apply
<pangolin> @trekweb/administrator/pdpc.active/ubuntu/member/i.love.rock.n.roll.put.another.dime.in.the.jukebox.resistance
<Resistance> lol @ pangolin
<pangolin> heheh
 * Resistance slaps pangolin
<Resistance> topyli:  the full would be @trekweb/administrator/ubuntu.member.resistance
<pangolin> we don't slap each other :(
<Resistance> or @trekweb/administrator/ubuntu.resistance
<Resistance> if staff want to be annoying
<Resistance> pangolin:  yeah, well the slap wasnt my fault, its because you didnt read the technical limitations of the IRCd
<Resistance> hostnames are limited to 64 chars :P
<k1l> ubuntu/member/name
<Resistance> even vhosts
<pangolin> maybe I did :P
<Resistance> k1l:  secondary cloaks are applied in a different format.
<k1l> ahh ok
 * Resistance unfortunately has sat in #freenode for about a year now ;P
<Resistance> k1l:  take a look at my cloak (/whois), you'll see the pdpc.active. is the secondary cloak format
<k1l> i dont collect cloaks :)
<Resistance> without a primary cloak, it'd be pdpc/active/
<topyli> Resistance: i think the preferred form would be project/role/project.nick
<Resistance> topyli:  that's correct actually
<Resistance> but sometimes they allow the project.role.nick format
<Resistance> in rare cases
<topyli> yeah
<k1l> Resistance: i just had the / ubuntu ones in my memory. is dont know the rules behind that
<Resistance> otherwise, its project/role/project.nick
<Resistance> or to be better correct...
<Resistance> project1/role1/project2.nick
<Resistance> ;P
<topyli> niko or other staff: if you're around, please advice :)
<Resistance> oh heck low power
<Resistance> brb
<topyli> requesting trekweb/administrator/ubuntu.member.resistance cloak for Resistance if that's ok
<Resistance> :)
<topyli> it may not be ok though :)
<Resistance> indeed
<Resistance> i've had issues with wikia/trekweb. cloaks too
 * Resistance glares in the general direction of #freenode
<topyli> sorry, i have to go. but anyway, my ack to ubuntu kloak for Resistance
<Resistance> see ya topyli
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-19
<topyli> Resistance: so maybe we should request a cloak for you that actually works? trekweb/administrator/ubuntu.resistance or ubuntu/member/trekweb.resistance
<cjohnston> greetings, could we please add a bug bot to #ubuntu-design
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-20
<vibhav> Can I be unmuted now?
<vibhav> Its been over 3-4 months :(
<vibhav> hello?
<pangolin> vibhav: join #ubuntu-ops and someone there will help you.
<vibhav> pangolin: Banned there
<vibhav> :(
<pangolin> ah
<vibhav> Beacuse : "You keep asking when you are to be unmuted"
<pangolin> try again
<Myrtti> should the channels have freenode staff on the access list as well?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: that is recommended, yes
<Resistance> so is topyli or jussi around?
<Resistance> or another GC?
<pleia2> Resistance is waiting on a cloak
<Resistance> pleia2:  there's a reason i need to talk to them
<Resistance> pleia2:  fn staff denied the cloak that topyli approved
<Resistance> hence why i'm here again
<pleia2> I know :)
<Resistance> as well i sent an email to support@freenode about their hypocritical nature of allowing staffers to wear freenode/staff/project2.role2.nick
<Resistance> and got the general response of "We won't change their cloaks at this time, but we might if we decide to redo the cloaks completely in future"
<Resistance> basically
<Fuchs> exactly, it has been decided that double cloaks should be gone in the near future
<Fuchs> but it is not applied on already existing cloaks
<Resistance> mhm
<Resistance> but i was just pointing out their hypocrisy via email ;P
<topyli> Resistance: so would you be happy with yourproject/role/ubuntu.resistance?
<topyli> well you wouldn't but would you take it? :)
<Resistance> topyli:  if the ubuntu ircc would approve
<Resistance> i'd accept it, yet
<Resistance> yes*
<topyli> i'll ask if we have any precedent. i'm ok with that but what do i know
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> hence why i was poking you
<Resistance> and i noticed you read the memoservs ;P
<topyli> i did
<topyli> i've just been busy at the pub lately, weekend and all that
<Resistance> understandable
<Resistance> i was out of contact with the universe yesterday so...
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> driving is a pain
<Resistance> esp. long distanc
<Resistance> e
<topyli> Resistance: please give me the whole cloak you want, i forget the other project now :)
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> topyli:  trekweb/administrator/ubuntu.resistance
<Resistance> assuming the council approves of that format
<topyli> i checked with another member, so i'm happy enough
<Resistance> :P
<topyli> staff, can we have an trekweb/administrator/ubuntu.resistance cloak for Resistance?
<Resistance> topyli:  just sayin, you might succeed in #freenode more...
<Resistance> since staffers there seem to be living
<topyli> i know, i like to have 'paper trail' here though
<Resistance> ;P
<Resistance> that i agree with
<Resistance> actually if you find a staffer, just link them the channel logs... 'tis what dax did :p
<Fuchs> tdubellz would be active with a probability of > 90%
<Resistance> true
<Resistance> i saw him in the last 10 minutes
<topyli> there you go, ubuntu.opposition :)
<Resistance> lol
<Resistance> thanks
<Resistance> if anyone asks, which they likely wont, point them at my launchpad ;P
<Resistance> considering my LP outlines my nicks on freenode :P
<Tm_T> Resistance: pffft (:
<topyli> Resistance: oh, would you also give me a like to your lauchpad page again so i can add you to the group of doom?
<Resistance> there's a group of doom?
<Resistance> o.O
<topyli> yes, called "ubuntu cloaked people"
<Resistance> oh
<Resistance> sure
<Resistance> trekcaptainusa-tw
<topyli> right, thank
<topyli> done
<Resistance> thanks
<topyli> Tm_T: apparently our new server will have two 6-core processors @3.06GHz and 144GB of RAM
<topyli> i didn't now there are machines so awesome
<topyli> for mortals anyway
<cjohnston> topyli: do you have access to add a bug bot to a channel?
<topyli> cjohnston: i probably do, but i don't know how. that's technical people stuff
<Resistance> heh
<cjohnston> topyli: who should I ping
<m4v> cjohnston: jussi
<topyli> if you want ubottu or clone, i think rt@canonical or whatever the mail address is can help
<cjohnston> he ignores me now.. lol
<m4v> I thought that mail was only for ubuntulog
<cjohnston> thats what i thought m4v
<topyli> that's probably right
<topyli> jussi is likely to be asleep, it's past midnight and he's an early bird type
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-12
<TheLordOfTime> when's the next IRCC meeting?
<AlanBell> 25th
<TheLordOfTime> planned agenda posted somewhere?
<AlanBell> the usual place :)
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<TheLordOfTime> ah good, wanted to make sure this was there: #topic #ubuntu-discuss is it working?
<TheLordOfTime> given, you know, its not being used :P
<TheLordOfTime> so where can i propose additional functionality in the bug-announcement bot?
<TheLordOfTime> s/bug-announcement/bug-number-parser/
<TheLordOfTime> -bots?
<TheLordOfTime> the wiki page?
<AlanBell> what additional functionality?
<TheLordOfTime> well, to use -bugs examples:
<TheLordOfTime> <dakira> xnox:  LP:1077981  <-- that doesn't trigger the bug number parser.
<TheLordOfTime> but <TheLordOfTime> LP Bug 1077981 does
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077981 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "udev rules from persistent usb-stick leak to installs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077981
<TheLordOfTime> see?
<TheLordOfTime> can we get it set so if we see LP:[number] or LP [number] it interprets it?
<TheLordOfTime> or rather catches it.
<TheLordOfTime> (ubot2's in -bugs right now)
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: the actuall trigger is "bug NNNNNN"
<xnox> bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Proprietary operating systems have a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<AlanBell> or #1
<TheLordOfTime> xnox, any way to add additional triggers?
<AlanBell> bug #1
<TheLordOfTime> #1077981
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: no need. enough spam already
<AlanBell> it can also do things like debian bug 1234
<TheLordOfTime> apparently alanbell, that's not a trigger
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 1234 could not be found
<xnox> also it has flood prevention
<xnox> #1000000
<AlanBell> it was an already called bug
<xnox> bug 1000000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000000 in Edubuntu "For every bug on Launchpad, 67 iPads are sold." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000000
<AlanBell> gnome bug 43215
<ubottu> Gnome bug 43215 in [obsolete] Backgrounds Emblems and Themes "dragging emblem over list view background misleadingly displays "add this here" cursor" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43215
<xnox> debian bug 43215
<ubottu> Debian bug 43215 in t1lib0 "incorrect shlibs file" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/43215
<xnox> wow that's still open!
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<AlanBell> launchpad 123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123 in Launchpad itself "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<AlanBell> launchpad:123
<AlanBell> launchpad:1234
<AlanBell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/view/head:/Bugtracker/README.txt
<AlanBell> "* Debbugs (debbugs sucks donkeyballs - please fix debbugs)" hmm
<TheLordOfTime> also, any idea when LP yells about membership as an Ubuntu Member on LP, saying that you should confirm you still wnat to be part of that?
<AlanBell> you can file a bug against ubuntu-bots asking for that lp:2134 bug snarfing syntax
<AlanBell> however I would want to check with various meeting logs to see if people use that and don't want the bot to respond to it
<TheLordOfTime> LP 123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123 in Launchpad itself "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<TheLordOfTime> hm, so it responds to taht
<TheLordOfTime> that should be sufficient
<TheLordOfTime> thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> (no need for a bug report/feature request if a similar one is used)
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen LP ### used as syntax in -bugs a bit, so... LP: is a tad new and more seldomly used.
<TheLordOfTime> thanks though.
<AlanBell> LP:1234 is I think something that is valid on a commit message to have launchpad close the bug for you
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.  i've used that before :P
<TheLordOfTime> (for debdiffs for SRUs :P)
<Christian_M_> hello everyone
<Pici> Hello.
<Christian_M_> why do i receive the following error: impossible to connect java.security.accessControlException : access denied (java.net.SocketPermission irc.tiscali.it resolve) ???
<Pici> Christian_M_: This channel is for IRC coordination, if you're looking for support, you're best best is #ubuntu
<Christian_M_> oh sorry
<Christian_M_> i thought it was not for ubuntu support
<Christian_M_> sorry again
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, since  i might not be able to make the IRCC meeting, where can I put my views on it prior to the meeting, so my opinion is known (although i don't have a say in anything)
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps i shoulod just blog on it :P
<TheLordOfTime> s/on/about/
<TheLordOfTime> it being the discuss channel :P
<pleia2> TheLordOfTime: maybe an email to the ubuntu-irc list?
<AlanBell> email to the list would be great
<TheLordOfTime> awesome.  i'll draft that email now
<AlanBell> and/or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<TheLordOfTime> isnt the proposal page there... old?
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> feel free to delete old stuff
<AlanBell> that is just a notepad for stuff relating to topics in meetings
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-13
<bobweaver> Hello there How to request a log bot show up to a temp channel ?
<bobweaver> Channel is #ubuntu-tv-fr
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> Hello IdleOne
<bobweaver> thanks for the link on #freenode
<IdleOne> sure thing
<bobweaver> can you help me with this
<bobweaver> I am more a C++ / qt/qml developer not a irc guru
<IdleOne> if you need an ubottu clone just ask in here and one of the IRCC/*bottu owners will get to it ASAP
<bobweaver> That is Sweet I would love to Have a IRC log bot on the Channel #ubuntu-tv-fr
<IdleOne> for the log bot email rt@ubuntu.com after you have the channel registered.
<bobweaver> we are doing some real cool things for there party (this weekend) and I just thought that it would be just super cool to log all this awesomeness
 * bobweaver is sending email thanks again 
<IdleOne> sure thing
<bobweaver> Message has been sent
<bobweaver> The only reason that I ask for floodbot is because I asked "Hello there can I make a channel for Just the week ?  Is there some way to register it just for a week "
<bobweaver> in #freenode
<bobweaver> !enter > bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<IdleOne> This is for a temporary channel?
<bobweaver> Yeah this is only for a week but then next 6months after realse cycle
<bobweaver> again and again I have the feeling
<bobweaver> because they have like 5k people show up at there party
<IdleOne> I see, well then might as well keep the channel registered and when you are not using it set it to +i (invite only)
<bobweaver> but then again maybe this could morphe into something bigger I am only certian that there is great things going on in this channel
<bobweaver> That is a great Idea IdleOne  I am so glad that you are awake to help me !
<IdleOne> bobweaver: maybe talk to niko about using ubotu-fr the French ubottu clone.
<IdleOne> you can find niko in #ubuntu-fr
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> it is late there though
<IdleOne> sure thing
<bobweaver> I will try
<IdleOne> leave him a message :)
<bobweaver> I am not sure that I understand
<bobweaver> NM I see
<IdleOne> a private message. /msg username message-goes here
<avelldiroll> IdleOne: for these kind of demand, #ubuntu-fr-offtopic would be more fitting, #ubuntu-fr is support only
<IdleOne> avelldiroll: noted :)
<avelldiroll> bobweaver: it's 2 o'clock in the morning here in france, i am pretty sure niko is sleeping
<bobweaver> yup
<avelldiroll> and he is connected here, so i might be easier for him to check is HL here
<bobweaver> HL ?
<avelldiroll> and finally, i am pretty sure that ubotu-fr is not a logbot
<bobweaver> So How to get log bot ?
<avelldiroll> HL: citing the nick of user like that : bobweaver
<avelldiroll> ubotu-fr is an heavily modified supybot (by niko) not a clone of ubottu
<bobweaver> oh so just a supybot with different factoids ?
<bobweaver> so If I want log bot which is #1 on list ?  I think that I meet the standereds of asking for such a thing
<bobweaver> though I could be wrong about that
<avelldiroll> more info on ubotu-fr: http://nicolas.coevoet.fr/doku.php
<IdleOne> bobweaver: rt@ubuntu.com will make ubuntulog_ join the channel when they check the email.
<IdleOne> that bot will do the logging
<bobweaver> Thanks again IdleOne  =)
<IdleOne> I suggested ubotu-fr because it already has all the necessary factoids in french
<bobweaver> yeah I also think that that could be a good thing if channel becomes "hot"
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> so now that requests have been made, patience is the only thing required :)
<bobweaver> but for now Irc log bot is a must so much cool things going on
<avelldiroll> ubotu-fr does'nt have much factoids ... it's use a seeks plugin to give relevent articles on the french wiki
<IdleOne> ah, ok.
<bobweaver> ahh cool avelldiroll
<avelldiroll> *it uses
<bobweaver> patience oh yeah that thing :)
<bobweaver> thanks again for all the help
<IdleOne> mon plaisir
<avelldiroll> :)
<avelldiroll> a less litteral of what you meant would be "avec plaisir"
<IdleOne> no, the pleasure was mine :P
<avelldiroll> ahah, well played
<moonvoniron> i got an error with my french package
<moonvoniron> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<Unit193> Pretty sure you're looking for the #ubuntu support channel, this is #ubuntu-irc.
<moonvoniron> please help me
<Unit193> You should /join #ubuntu
<balloons> any IRC ops about?
<k1l_> depends on the issue :)
<TheLordOfTime> and whether you want freenode-grade opers or not :P
<TheLordOfTime> you're kinda vague :P
<TheLordOfTime> <balloons> I need a couple tweaks to #ubuntu-testing. I'd like to close and redirect the channel to #ubuntu-quality instead
<TheLordOfTime> from research: Pici, the UbuntuIrcCouncil user, heno, and freenode staff can help....
<TheLordOfTime> since the target of that redirect is +i
<TheLordOfTime> (so someone who can bypass the invite restriction can help, otherwise nobody can without freenode staff intervention anyways)
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, you're welcome, now ait for ALanBell or IRCC to unlurk :P
 * TheLordOfTime intentionally poked AlanBell, too :P
<balloons> I believe AlanBell helped me last time :-)
<AlanBell> I may well have done :)
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, to confirm the list, ubuntu-irc AT list DOt ubuntu period com ?
<TheLordOfTime> lists *
<AlanBell> sounds about right
<TheLordOfTime> awesome.
<AlanBell> balloons: ok, so last time we were looking at the issue with #ubuntu-qa and the Qatar loco I think
<balloons> AlanBell, yes.. this is more fallout. We lost our mailing list a bit ago, and we collectively decided to just take a rename and drop 'qa' and 'testing' and move to just quality
<AlanBell> sounds like a quality plan
<TheLordOfTime> d'aw balloons died while fixing their ZNC
<TheLordOfTime> serves them right for doing disconnect :p
<TheLordOfTime> lol i kid :P
<AlanBell> staff, can someone do a clear users on #ubuntu-testing please
<nhandler> Al	Sure
<nhandler> err AlanBell ^
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> it should forward them all to #ubuntu-quality
<AlanBell> when they try and reconnect
<TheLordOfTime> forward works
<nhandler> AlanBell: Done
<AlanBell> thanks
<balloons> thanks everyone.. I've got one more request if possible. could my cloak be changed to a ubuntu cloak?
<IdleOne> balloons: LP link?
<balloons> IdleOne, https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs
<Pici> uno momento
<Pici> balloons: all set!
<balloons> thanks!
<Pici> :)
<IdleOne> congrats
<Cchadwicka> does anyone know if there is an arkansas channel
<Cchadwicka> i thought it was #ubuntu-us-ar
<Cchadwicka> any body know
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-14
<IdleOne> Would it be possible to get a *bottu clone in #ubuntu-rmb
<IdleOne> ?
<IdleOne> hmm, cancel that
 * Pici cancels the order
<IdleOne> thank you, keep it on the warmer :P
<Pici> will do
<cortman> What can I do to get my Ubuntu member cloak?
<nhandler> cortman: Have a link to your LP profile handy?
<cortman> yep nhandler  - https://launchpad.net/~cortman
<nhandler> AlanBell, Pici, topyli, funkyHat, Tm_T: ^
<Tm_T> hello
<cortman> Hi Tm_T
<nhandler> Tm_T: He is an Ubuntu member and has his IRC name on his LP profile, can I give him an ubuntu/member cloak?
<Tm_T> all looks good, ACK
<nhandler> cortman: You are now cloaked
<Tm_T> cortman: welcome to Team Awesome (;
<cortman> Thanks nhandler !
<nhandler> No problem
<cortman> lol Thanks guys :)
<cortman> So it'll automatically apply when I log in to freenode?
<Tm_T> as long as you identify
<Fuchs> yes. If your client supports it, I'd recommend you authenticate via SASL, see http://freenode.net/sasl/
<Fuchs> this will make sure you are already cloaked on join
<cortman> Already use tor/sasl anyway
<cortman> So yeah.
<Fuchs> in this case: yes :)
<Unit193> cortman: Congrats, but no more tor cloak. ;)
<cortman> lol that's ok- thanks Unit193 :)
<Fuchs> and yes, congratulations :)
<cortman> I'll just have to spread the gospel of tor/sasl with redoubled vigor
<cortman> thanks Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> while SASL is great, I'd say TOR is entirely optional and only for those who really want it :)
<cortman> yay, it works! Cheers, y'all. :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-15
<xnox> !info guilt
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<ubottu> guilt (source: guilt): quilt for git; similar to Mercurial queues. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35-1 (quantal), package size 56 kB, installed size 145 kB
<xnox> ^^^^
<xnox> on ubuntu-release we only have ubot2 and not ubottu, so we don't get the real message.
<AlanBell> !info guilt quantal
<ubot2> 'quantal' is not a valid distribution:
<ubottu> guilt (source: guilt): quilt for git; similar to Mercurial queues. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35-1 (quantal), package size 56 kB, installed size 145 kB
<AlanBell> !info guilt raring
<ubot2> 'raring' is not a valid distribution:
<ubottu> guilt (source: guilt): quilt for git; similar to Mercurial queues. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35-1 (raring), package size 56 kB, installed size 145 kB
<patr|ck> so #ubuntu-de has not changed in all the years regarding their anti social way of being
<patr|ck> this is a good achievement
<patr|ck> Thu Nov 15 15:15:01 CET 2012
<AlanBell> anti-social in what way patr|ck?
<patr|ck> they treat the people who ask like they are the dumbest piece of meat on this planet
<patr|ck> people elsewhere laugh at you when you say that you even tried to get help on their channel
<xnox> there is no bot in #ubuntu-quality. Is it "stuck" in #ubuntu-testing?
<AlanBell> xnox: quite possibly
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, are you able to share the Bugtracker configs for the various bugtrackers?  I'm creating my own bot instance for querying various bugtrackers, would like to know what to config where, and whether any API keys are needed (Launchpad, Debian primarily)
<TheLordOfTime> (tsimpson who may know is missing / afk, so...)
<TheLordOfTime> (should have said in -bots though :P)
<AlanBell> there isn't much config
<AlanBell> no api keys I think
<k1l_> patr|ck: sorry to interruppt, but you through buzzwords into the technical disussion and you dont seem to even know about the technical meaning behind them.
<patr|ck> what a load of nonesense
<k1l_> so some supporters tried to state, that your argumenting is technical not correct.
<patr|ck> you judge people by 4 lines of text?
<patr|ck> go fuck yourself
<k1l_> patr|ck: no need for swearing again. i didnt isult you either
<TheLordOfTime> okay then.  *puts patr|ck on the list of people to keep an eye on*
<k1l_> *sigh*
<AlanBell> well you took 8 lines in here to get people to form a negative opinion
<AlanBell> meh, gone
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-16
<xnox> please add a bot to #ubuntu-steam
<AlanBell> done
<xnox> thanks a lot
<mvuelma> Hello, everyone.
<mvuelma> I would ask a cloak. Here is my LP: https://launchpad.net/~martavuelma
<k1l_> mvuelma: that looks good. just wait for an ircc member to stop by and acept it
<Fuchs> omnomnom IRCC members
<mvuelma> Thanks, k1l_.
<Tm_T> hi
<Pici> Fuchs: could you please setup mvuelma with an ubuntu/member/mvuelma cloak?
<Fuchs> Pici: sure
<Tm_T> Pici: you're quicker than I am (:
<Fuchs> mvuelma: you are now cloaked as an ubuntu member, congratulations :)
<Pici> mvuelma: grats :)
<k1l_> grats
<mvuelma> Thank you very much!
<Tm_T> mvuelma: welcome aboard (:
<HJG> Im looking for a simple solution to make a secure connection between an Ubuntu computer, and my Windows computer. I want to be able to controll the Ubuntu PC that will be used as a server. And I want to be able to connect to it from out of town. Any ideas regarding this?
<HJG> any ideas at all?
<holstein> HJG: i would try an official support channel like #ubuntu ...i use openssh-server which can be connected to with any linux box and puTTY from windows.. i have puTTY on a usb stick (portable).. theres nomachine, freenx.. vnc, vnc over ssh.. teamviewer
<HJG> hm, okay. I thought that's the channel I was in. Sorry about that :P I used an openssh-server and connected via puTTY, but I got a new router and I dont feel like doing it all over again, since I barely got it working the first time. Thanks for your answer, I'll look into that
<holstein> HJG: the new router is a firewall issue.. that will need configured regardless of your OS.. or try something commercial like teamviewer that does that "work" for you
<HJG> okay, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-17
<NikTh> Hello
<k1l> hi
<NikTh> Can I have an Ubuntu Member cloak please ?
<Fuchs> NikTh: could you link to your launchpad profile? Then wait for IRCC to see it :)
<k1l> NikTh: can you link your launchpad profile?
<NikTh> Yes , here : https://launchpad.net/~nick-athens30
<Fuchs> looks good, we'll just have to wait for one of the IRCC guys then :)
<NikTh> Ok :)
<NikTh> Fuchs: Just remember (if I remember correctly) , you gave me this 'unaffiliated' cloak thing :) coincidence ?
<Fuchs> I am afraid I don't remember it, I hand out so many cloaks ... but then since we are a rather small team of staffers, chances to meet the same one twice are not that little :)
<Pici> Fuchs: Could you please provide NikTh an ubuntu/member/nikth cloak?
<Fuchs> YES!
<Fuchs> probably at least, hang on :)
 * Pici presses the appropriate buttons on launchpad
<Fuchs> yes, looks good
<Pici> NikTh: congrats :)
<IdleOne> congrats NikTh
<Fuchs> NikTh: you are now cloaked as an ubuntu member, congratulations :)
<NikTh> Thanks Guys :)
<NikTh> Have a good night :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-18
<ubot5> popey called the ops in #ubuntu-steam ()
<ubot2> Nafallo called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<ubot2> EXORCIST called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<ubot5> EXORCIST called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<ubot2> EXORCIST called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners-team ()
<ubot2> EXORCIST called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<Nafallo> ugh
<ubot5> EXORCIST called the ops in #ubuntu-steam ()
<Fuchs> solved.
<EXORCIST> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<IdleOne> lol
<Nafallo> thanks Fuchs and Pricey :-)
<Fuchs> AlanBell: since you seem to be around: earlier there was a problem in #ubuntu-nl with no ops around, which made me look at the ACL. I am not sure about your internal policies on these, but maybe you want to adapt it a bit
<AlanBell> hi Fuchs
<Fuchs> Hi :)
<AlanBell> yeah, I will find out what is up with that
<Fuchs> Okay
<Fuchs> have a nice evening :)
<AlanBell> oh JanC is on the ACL for that :)
<JanC> eh, I saw earlier that EXORCIST entered in #ubuntu-nl, spewed 12 lines of "insults" and left less than 5 minutes later
<JanC> we aren't around every second 24/7  ☺
<AlanBell> yeah, which is fine, Fuchs was just pointing out that there was no freenode staff ACL entry
<Fuchs> no IRCC entry as well
<JanC> ah, I think I have that for #ubuntu-be (certainly IRCC entry)
<Fuchs> JanC: yes, he was a bit of an issue in plenty of ubuntu channels due to a personal grudge, and had to be removed from the network entirely,
<JanC> I don't think I can manage the #ubuntu-nl* access lists?
<Fuchs> I was just a bit surprised by the ACL compared to other ubuntu channels, hence me pointing it out :)
<Fuchs> no, you can't
<Fuchs> you don't have f or F
<AlanBell> JanC: nope, but you are a handy person to talk to :)
<AlanBell> SWAT would appear to be the owner, but isn't online I think
<JanC> yes, that's Sebastian
<JanC> he hasn't been on-line much since his personal server crashed   :-/
<AlanBell> ok, well there is no tearing hurry about it, but if you see him around could you point him in the direction of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<AlanBell> we don't insist on anything in particular for channel ACLs, but there are guidelines to add freenode/staff and UbuntuIrcCouncil
<JanC> yep, I'll try to remember that
<JanC> seems like I already have both of you on #ubuntu-be  ☺
<Fuchs> \o/
<Fuchs> JanC: it's just, as the website says, good practise, because if we are not on it, we are a bit hesitant to act since we do respect channel owner decisions. But it is entirely up to you, it just hit me as odd :)
<Fuchs> s/hit/strike/
<JanC> Fuchs: for the record: I don't mind you intervening in case of obvious (server-wide) trolls like that
<Fuchs> JanC: that doens't help unless we are on the ACL, I am afraid :(  But anyway, it is in the ubuntu namespace, so in the worst case an ubuntu gc could have us act
<JanC> well, I don't know exactly what you can do as freenode staff
<JanC> with or withoiut that ACL
<JanC> without
<Fuchs> we could technically go around it, it's just we rather don't :)
<JanC> well, we don't mind if you go around it in case of an emergency
<JanC> and I suppose that's the sort of situations you would interfere with—not simple disputes between channel members  ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-11
<mquin> popey: if it makes sense to, you might want to hand off some channels to the ubuntu GC account to clear some headroom
<popey> mquin: is there a way to list everything I have regsitered, and how do I hand them off?
<mquin> '/msg nickserv listchans'
<popey> which are mine? ones with FR?
<mquin> those with F
<mquin> to transfer, grant the GC account +F and then remove it from yourself (you can also use 'set founder', but that needs acknowledged by the target account)
<popey> nice one, thanks
<popey> can i unregister ones which probably aren't needed any more, to clean up ?
<mquin> if you want to
<mquin> '/msg chanserv help drop'
<popey> ta
<mquin> no problem
<popey> is there a specific group contact account I should hand over to?
<mquin> whoever is currently the GC should know
<Pici> popey: ubuntuirccouncil
<popey> ta
<mquin> cheers pici
<popey> \o/ 15 channels dropped, 4 to hand over to ubuntuirccouncil
<Pici> woo
<popey> right, Pici I have given +F to ubuntuirccouncil to #ubuntu-phone, -tablet -unity and -webapps
<popey> and taken away F from myself on all four
<DJones> popey: Does dropping all your Ubuntu channels mean you got the job with Microsoft you've been chasing after :)
<popey> No comment.
<Unit193> IdleOne: Howdy again, I just looked at the !samba factoid, and it's saying something about SWAT.  I think that'd be better to drop as it's been removed upstream and the package info says "...SWAT is no longer actively maintained, and its default configuration is not secure for use over an untrusted network..."
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-12
<Pricey> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Pricey> !no samba is Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<Pricey> !samba
<ubottu> samba is Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Pricey> Fail... *remembers syntax*
<Pricey> !no samba is <reply> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<Pricey> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Pricey> \o/
<Pricey> Unit193: ^
<Unit193> Pricey: Danke!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-14
<tsimpson> IRCC ping
<tsimpson> can we get udsbotu +t in #ubuntu-uds-* please?
<IdleOne> tsimpson: you should have the needed flags now
<IdleOne> for the #ubuntu-uds-* channels
<tsimpson> ok, thanks :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> let me know if I missed any
<tsimpson> I think you got them all
<IdleOne> cool
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-15
<AlanBell> !info gedit
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.3-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 482 kB, installed size 2567 kB
<AlanBell> lubotu3: info gedit
<AlanBell> lubotu3: !info gedit
<AlanBell> not talking here, anyhow, can we prod lubotu3 and perhaps ubot2 into thinking that saucy is the default distribution
<AlanBell> #ubuntu+1 is on trusty which is good
<tsimpson> @info bash
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<lubotu2> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-5ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<lubotu3> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-5ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<lubotu1> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-5ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<ubot5> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 602 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-5ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<tsimpson> ubot5: info bash
<ubot5> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-5ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<tsimpson> all done
<AlanBell> thanks tsimpson
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-16
<AlanBell> just a reminder that the IRCC nominations are open to the end of the month http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/11/08/irc-council-elections-announcement/
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-17
<genii> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<genii> No one around with +o in #ubuntu-ops to boot XFS32 , they were just booted from #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-offtopic
<crist> hii
<crist> give me acces irl?
<crist> irc*
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-15
<valorie> hi all, we seem to be missing a bot in #ubuntu-women-project
<valorie> I don't have ops there, so .... just reporting it
<valorie> a call for ops did nothing, and nothing was reported to #ubuntu-ops
<valorie> after discussing this with Flannel, it seems the best idea is to add a clone to -project
<valorie> since we rarely are attacked there
<valorie> most troll attacks happen in #ubuntu-women
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-16
<rww> per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots#ubot4 that should be ubot4, managed by jpds, who doesn't seem to be in here.
<rww> or online
<rww> wait for someone who handles ubots to show up, I guess. This channel isn't very busy, so...
<rww> and if they don't, poke an IRCCer I guess
<rww> ohhhhhhh
<rww> ubot4 is down too
<rww> so it's probably already set up for #ubuntu-women-project, and is just offline
 * rww checks logs
<Mikaela> Their managers might be interested in http://doc.supybot.aperio.fr/en/latest/use/supybot-botchk.html (automatic startup by cron if the bot dies). meetingology has that configured.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-09
<DisasteR> Hi,
<DisasteR> i have lost my nick due to some absence on irc
<DisasteR> just re-registered it
<DisasteR> can i recover my ubuntu member cloak ?
<Fuchs> DisasteR: probably, you have to wait for someone from IRCC, please already link your lolpad profile
<DisasteR> https://launchpad.net/~benj.saiz
<Fuchs> perfect. Now just wait for IRCC, and then for them waiting for staff
<DisasteR> ok thanks :)
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubuntu/member/disaster for DisasteR
<niko> DisasteR: cloaked
<hggdh> niko: thank you
<Fuchs> clök
<DisasteR> thanks niko :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-10
<popey> I know we've fixed this before, but it seems to have broken again - #ubuntu-phone shows invite only, but should redirect to #ubuntu-touch... how do I fix this?
<Unit193> Are you already in -touch?
<popey> i am
<Unit193> Part that one, then join -phone, it'll redirect.
<popey> problem is other people get confused by that
<Unit193> That is to say, it shows as invite only because you already are in the forwarded channel.
<popey> they're in #ubuntu-touch, and then try and join #ubuntu-phone because they see some reference to it
<popey> and get the same message i did
<Unit193> You can't have IRC tell them about the forward.
<Pici> It's an ircd limitation.
<Pici> Cleaning up the references to #ubuntu-phone would be the only solution :/
<popey> okay, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2016-11-15
<guest344564> good morning!
<lali_> does anybody use free vpn service?
<guest346346> for irc purposes
<guest346346> im using one of vpngate udp connection but its always disconnects from irc,but the terminal doesnt say any error
#ubuntu-irc 2016-11-20
<kiran-r> I would like to get involved in ubuntu development activities. Any direction would be appreciated! :-)
<krytarik> kiran-r: Try #ubuntu-devel.
<kiran-r> krytarik, Thanks!
<krytarik> Sure.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-14
<Unit193> `reload PackageInfo
<ubot93> Unit193: The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-11-14
<BlackOp> hi
<BlackOp> how can i get cloak?
<BlackOp> anybody there?
#ubuntu-irc 2019-11-11
<Unit193> I'm also in there, checking.
<dax> odd, i must have missed one of your altnicks while reading
<WrathOfAchilles> So I don't see it, I must have split out with the same netsplit.
<Unit193> Thanks, dpward.
<dpward> Thanks everyone!
<Unit193> *Normally* you'd have to contact Canonical IS, but we can use this really neat trick to do it (click here for more info!) ;)
<hggdh> dpward: ubuntulog has joined #u-server
<hggdh> dax: thanks for the heads up; took me a while cuz I have a series of old aliases set in weechat and... they were broken :-(
